# Flathead Catfish



## tbinchrist (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone keep Flathead catfish? Id like to chat with somebody that does


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

You mean Like big Lake Flathead? Wow i don't know


----------



## Moontanman (May 31, 2009)

I've kept them, many years ago, nice fish, sluggish most of the time but intense predators...


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

My cousin used to have one in his 55 gallon for about a year or so and released it. It always hid under a piece of driftwood and there pretty lazy fish. They do get huge though so a pond would be needed once there full grown. His grew pretty fast and ate almost anything.


----------

